# Leave this page pop up



## GA Home Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

Is anyone else getting this error when you try to open a thread

"Leave this Page"  or " stay on this page"  

I have to keep hitting it to open a thread


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2016)

I was having that problem for a couple of days, too.  It seems to have disappeared now.  DC was the only site where I was getting that pop up.


----------

